# train station in lisbon



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

can anyone please tell me the name of the train station in lisbon for the faro route. and distance/time from airport. thank you.


----------



## Lulu (Jun 13, 2008)

The main one is Oriente,the other is Entracampo (might not have spelled that right)


----------

